# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) برنامج برنامج Universal Simlock Remover

## mohamed73

What`s new:
1) Fixed data **** error bug in service module
2) Added new ********s (also full translations for old ********s)
2) New software added: 
Alcatel by Vygis v2.38 (BF3, BF4, BF5, BG3, BH4)
Support: BF3, BF4, BF5, BG3, BH4
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
Alcatel Exxx by GSMHacking
Supports: Exxx series (E157, E158, E159, E160)
Alcatel by Vygis v1.52 (OT320)
Supports: OT320
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
Alcatel by Vygis v1.30 (TH3, TH4)
Supports: TH3, TH4
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
Benq by Vygis v1.14 (Benq S660, O2X2)
Supports: Benq S660, O2X2
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
LG by Vygis v1.43
Supports: LG-U8180, LG-U8330, LG-F2400, LG-B2100, LG-C2100, LG-C3320,  LG-F2100, LG-F2300, LG-F7250, LG-C3300, LG-C3310, LG-C3400, LG-B2000,  LG-B2050, LG-L5100, LG-L3100, LG-C2200, LG-U8110, LG-U8120, LG-U8130  also R version, LG-U8138, LG-L1100, LG-B1200, LG-B1300, LG-C1100,  LG-C1200, LG-C1400, LG-G510, LG-G1500, LG-G1600, LG-W3000, LG-GW3100,  LG-C3100, LG-G4010, LG-G4050, LG-GW5200, LG-GW5220, LG-GW5300-5310,  LG-GW5400, LG-G5500, LG-G7000, LG-G7020, LG-G7030, LG-G7050, LG-G7070,  LG-G7100-7120, Alcatel OT320
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
Microsnapper by Vygis v1.1
Supports: Microsnapper
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
Mitsubishi Toolbox 2.1
Supports: Mars, Neptun, Eclipse, Sirius, Mystral, Odyssey, Aura, T110 and M320 models.
Functions: remove simlock, read codes from phone (NET, SP, CP, IMSI and Xtra), repair Contact Provider
Motorola Compal Tool v1.2
Supports: C257, C261, V175, V176, V177
Functions: Direct Fast Unlock, Read/Write EEPROM, Read/Write/Erase FFS, Read/Write Flash
Motorola Moto TP Station v1.0
Features: Shows tespoint schemes for Motorola phones
Motorola - UniBlackBox II - Motorola P2K Easy Tool 3.9
Supports: A830, A835, A840, A845, A860, A920, A925, A1000, A1010, C236,  C250, C260, C266, C268, C330, C331, C332, C333, C334, C335, C336, C350,  C350i, C350L, C350V, C353, C355V, C359V, C370, C380, C381, C385, C390,  C450, C450L, C550, C650, C651, C975, C980, C980M-Intel, C980M-Micron, E1  ROKR, E1000, E1000M, E1060, E1120, E370, E375, E378i, E380, E390, E396,  E398, E550, E790, E798, E920, L6, L7, U6, M1000, T280, T280i, T720,  T720i, T721, T722i, T725e, V3 RAZR, V3i2, V60, V60i, V66, V66i, V70,  V80, V150, V151, V180, V186, V188, V190, V220, V226, V300, V303, V330,  V360, V360v, V400, V500, V505, V525, V525M, V535, V545, V547, V550,  V551, V600, V620, V635, V975, V980, V980M-Intel, V980M-Micron, V1050
Maxon by Vygis v1.0 (O2X1)
Supports: Maxon O2X1
Features: Unlocker, Flasher, cloner, IMEI change, Other
Nec Movilcon
Supports: n22i, n223i, n331i, n341i, n410
Nec
Supports: n22i, n223i, n331i, n341i, e606, n525
Panasonic Infinity
Supports: X100, A200, X500, G60
Panasonic Infinity
Supports: GD55, G5x, G70, A100, X300
Panasonic Infinity (GD67)
Supports: GD67
Panasonic
Supports: X60, X66, X68, X400, X200, A500
Philips UFO 3.0
Supports: 330, 331, 350, 355, 530, 535, 636, 639, 755, 759, 855, 859, Xenium 650
SonyEricsson PBB v6.0
Supports: F500, K300, K500, K700, S700, S710, Z1010, Z500, Z800, D750,  K750, V800, W800, T200, T202, T226, T230, T237, T300, T310, T312, T316,  T610, T618, T628, T637, P800, P802, P900, P908, Z600, Z608, R520, T39,  T65, T68, A3610, T100, T105, Z200, Z208, A2618, A2628, T20, T29
Features: flash, unlock, imei change
Samsung Z140, Z140v, Z300, Z500, Z5, Z7, E600, ZV10 Unlocker
Supports: Samsung: Z140, Z140v, Z300, Z500, Z5, Z7, E600, ZV10; LG: U8150; Nec: 223i, N22i, N331i, N341i, N410; Vitel: TSM7
Samsung NSdongle
Supports: C100, C110, C120, C200, C210, C225, C230, D100, D307, D347,  D407, D357, D410, D415, D428, D488, D500, D500E, D550, D600, D710, D720,  D730, E100, E105, E217, E300, E310, E315, E316, E317, E318, E320, E330,  E335, E340, E350, E400, E418, E530, E560, E600, E610, E620, E630, E635,  E640, E650, E700, E710, E715, E720, E730, E740, E750, E760, E770, E800,  E810, E820, E850, E860, E880, E910, I300, I505, I700, N700, N710, P100,  P207, P400, P510, P705, P710, P720, P730, P735, P777, S100, S105, S200,  S300, S341i, S342i, S400i, S410i, S500, S500i, V100, V200, V205, X100,  X105, X120, X140, X200, X400, X426, X427, X430, X450, X460, X466, X475,  X480, X486, X495, X497, X600, X610, X620, X640, X660, X700, X800, X900,  Z100, Z105, Z107, Z110, Z130, Z140, Z300, Z500, Z700
Siemens CFx65 by Vygis v1.13
Supports: Cfx65
TSM Unlocker (TSM6, TSM7)
Supports: TSM: TSM6, TSM7    Build in data**** of Your repairs Ability to print reception RECEIPT Ability to print release RECEIPT Warning about delayed repairs Ability to set Your own receipt details (company ****, etc.) Ability to set Your own repair conditions Ability to change currency to Your own Ability to translate RECEIPT to Your ********   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## toossar

السلام

----------


## zmetal

nice

----------


## AZIZ19

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## kolom

mirciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## drissyam

bien venue

----------


## drissyam

الله يكرمك

----------


## drissyam

يا حبيبي

----------


## esmial

شو عمل البرامنج 
ياريت شرح بالعربي

----------


## jaadane

مشكور 
هل البرنامج يحتاج إلى بوكس أم لا؟

----------


## ahmed189

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## ايهابو

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
برنامج رائع

----------


## yassinovio

الايام الخوالي التي كان فك شفرة الهاتف عليها الشان

----------

